# Subcontractor AVAILABLE - Michigan (Fenton, Grand Blanc, Flint)



## quack-addict (Sep 29, 2006)

Had things lined up with a new company as an independent subcontractor at the start of the season but a couple snows in and I haven't worked yet.

I have my own truck, 8' Western Ultramount ProPlow, insurance, 8 years experience plowing commercial lots, etc. I'm located between Flint and Fenton and don't mind a short drive to accounts.

If you're looking for a dependable subcontractor with dependable equipment, send me a PM or email and I'll get back in touch with you. 

Sorry; don't like posting my cell phone number on the internet...


----------

